
Russia deploying coronavirus disinformation to sow panic in West EU document say - MasterYoda
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-disinformation-idUSKBN21518F
======
yasp
> _An EU database has recorded almost 80 cases of disinformation about
> coronavirus since Jan. 22, it said, noting Russian efforts to amplify
> Iranian accusations online, cited without evidence, that coronavirus was a
> U.S. biological weapon._

Why not mention that a spokesperson for China's foreign ministry is saying the
same thing? [1]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/zlj517/status/1238111898828066823](https://twitter.com/zlj517/status/1238111898828066823)

~~~
zapttt
because we've always been at war with eastasia.

for people not familiar with 1984: "Goldstein's book [in a book] explains that
the purpose of the unwinnable, perpetual war is to consume human labour and
commodities so that the economy of a superstate cannot support economic
equality, with a high standard of life for every citizen."

